# Typical First Day Question? I know its a loaded question but do your best.....



## twinxsta (Mar 18, 2008)

So I am new to the site within the past couple of weeks and i've been doing some research on different styles and what not but i'm wondering if anyone with some experience out there could possibly give me a "Cliff Notes" version of what the first day or maybe first 2 or 3 lessons would consist of for a beginner adult....Now i know this is a loaded question because it depends on the school/style/instructor but i'll give a couple styles......If possible tell me what i would expect from Kenpo/Kempo, Aikido, Japanese Ju Jitsu...........if possible....even if someone looks at this who isn't experienced in any of these styles just answer my question in respect to your style.......thanks a bunch and hope to hear from you all....


----------



## Kacey (Mar 18, 2008)

The first four nights in my class (TKD) are scripted, so that all students get the same basic information in individual or small group instruction so they're ready to join the main class.  Generally, students learn basic stances and hand techniques on the first night; introduction to class structure and basic kicking on the second night; first pattern on the third night; review and basics of step sparring on the fourth night, plus introduction to the basics of free sparring (audience only) if sparring happens that night.  Variations occur based on the needs of the students, availability of assistants, etc.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 18, 2008)

I have a very traditional approach to the beginning of training.  Part of the first class involves a short discussion of what is to be expected in training from both the student and the teacher.  Then, like Kasey, it is all about basics - stances, footwork, simple hand and foot techniques, and defence (parrying and blocking).  I teach an internal Chinese art so the road is long and everything starts out very simple and small.


----------



## Hawke (Mar 18, 2008)

Kenpo Karate (Parker)  I am not the instructor.

Bow in and line up.

Meditation for 5 counts (more or less depending on individual)
Breathe in for 5 counts
Hold for 5 counts
Breath out for 5 counts
Hold for 5 counts
Repeat 

Think about past techniques, improve your attitude for training, leave the outside world...out.

Stretch

Exercise (push ups, sit ups, jumping jacks, etc)

Star Block - Basic blocks
high, inside, outside, low

Footwork - stances and movement

Combo moves going across the floor (hands and feet working together)

Break up new students with an experienced student to go over some of the few basic self defense moves for yellow belt.

Self Defense techniques for:
Right front lapel grab
Right step through punch
Forward two hand push
Grab on your shoulder from 3'o clock
Overhead club swing

Bring everyone together and work together again.

Technique Line practicing these moves.

Workout with bags, focus pads, and shield pads.

Squat kicks.

Line up and shake hands.

Formal bow out.


----------



## Hawke (Mar 19, 2008)

Aikido (forgot which style)

Bow in and sit down with legs tucked in (imagine your butt sitting on your heels).

Instructor will talk about the lesson plan for the day.

Watch examples of the basic concept to work on for that day.

A beginner will be paired up with a higher rank.

Each day you get a new partner to work with so you can experience different energy (tall, short, big, skinny).

Bow out and thank everyone you practiced with.


----------



## Hawke (Mar 19, 2008)

I was about to keep writing about more different styles than thought ....

Have you tried looking at YouTube?

Lots of the stuff probably will not do justice, but you will get a general idea of what the different styles are like.

Best way is to go visit the studios.  Best way to see each style at work is to feel it.

Good hunting.


----------



## 7starmarc (Mar 19, 2008)

At the school I train at, the "first lesson" is a private, very basic introduction including basic etiquette, a couple stances, strikes and defenses. It also includes a discussion of goals, etc.

The first "real" lesson with the basic class consists of warm up with  stances (horse, forward, crane), calistenics (jumping exercises, pushups, core work), stretches, moving on to technique drills and/or basic forms.

Enjoy!


----------



## Drac (Mar 19, 2008)

Excellent posts...As you can see it will vary from school to school...


----------



## charyuop (Mar 19, 2008)

I can tell you about my first day and the first day of my mat mates who came after me...but every teacher has different beginnings.
I practice Aikido (no matter of style I guess, it is all one Art).
Do not expect much physical training coz most of the Sensei do not include that in the class, not much time for that I guess.
Some Sensei spend some time in the beginning of the class to do a little breathing/meditation, but I can't help you there since mine doesn't.

_You will probably start with some stretching and warming up, just to avoid injuries when you start practicing.
_As a new student the first thing will probably be falling. You will be shown the exact way to fall in order to avoid getting hurt and probably you will practice some time this.
_Sensei might start doing some excercises to show you the basic Aikido movements and stence. Nothing to complicated also coz in Aikido there is one stence (called hanmi) and 2 basic movements (called Irimi and Tenkan)...which later on you will learn to combine.
_You will start working on techniques.
As far as I know, the level of the techniques shown to students will be determined by your ability ta take a fall and not by your belt. Aikido is one of the few styles where there is not a technique shown according to your belt. Sensei might throw at you a brown belt technique, maybe after 5 minutes a white belt technique and after that a black belt one will follow.
I think that is because in Aikido your mainly supposed to learn principles more than techniques...of course you learn the rpinciple through the techniques.


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 19, 2008)

twinxsta said:


> So I am new to the site within the past couple of weeks and i've been doing some research on different styles and what not but i'm wondering if anyone with some experience out there could possibly give me a "Cliff Notes" version of what the first day or maybe first 2 or 3 lessons would consist of for a beginner adult....Now i know this is a loaded question because it depends on the school/style/instructor but i'll give a couple styles......If possible tell me what i would expect from Kenpo/Kempo, Aikido, Japanese Ju Jitsu...........if possible....even if someone looks at this who isn't experienced in any of these styles just answer my question in respect to your style.......thanks a bunch and hope to hear from you all....



Greetings, twinxsta.

The way I see it, you have the most important thing -- the Beginner's Mind.  You have no idea what is to be.  You can accept the teaching without such thought as "that is not how we did it in the XYZ school."

Simply go to the school and enjoy this, no matter what the Teacher does.




Regards,

Robert


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 19, 2008)

From what I recall in Japanese Jujutsu.
Bow when entering Dojo 
Sit in Seiza everyone lined up
Mediation for about 2-5mins
Rei in (bowing formally to teacher)
Sensei talk about what ever was of importance and lesson
Ukemi(Break falls)
Kihon(Basics or fundamentals)
Lesson or concept of the day
Sit in Seiza everyone lined up and bow out


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 19, 2008)

A new student's first class in my school begins with  brief lesson in how we bow to begin class and warm up exercises with the rest of the class.  Then they are pulled aside, and learn the first stance, and I try to teach 3 punches and 3 blocks.  I may introduce a fighting stance, depending on the student.  They'll "hold" with this material and work with the class from then on, being pulled aside occasionally to add blocks or strikes or other basics.


----------



## TheOriginalName (Mar 19, 2008)

One thing that you should expect is to sweat.....

I know at the school i attend (MMA) the beginners class is always an awesome workout - you'll cover a fair bit of basics but also do a lot of situps, push ups and jogging (paricularly for warm-up). 

So make sure you pack a sweat towel and plenty of water......something that i didn't do and almost passed out (for some reason my Sempai still remembers that). 

Oh, and one last thought. Expect to have heaps of fun and to walk away with a smile on your face and a heap of new friends!!!


----------



## matt.m (Apr 6, 2008)

I agree that you have he right mindset as a beginner.  That is the best thing ever, go in eyes wide open and have a blast.


----------



## jackmcmanus21 (Apr 7, 2008)

TheOriginalName said:


> One thing that you should expect is to sweat.....
> 
> I know at the school i attend (MMA) the beginners class is always an awesome workout - you'll cover a fair bit of basics but also do a lot of situps, push ups and jogging (paricularly for warm-up).
> 
> ...



Mine is much the same.  Good amount of pushups, situps, standing squats, jogging, focus mitt work.  My instructor says that this is supposed to tire us out so we don't hurt anyone when sparring!


----------



## Zeal (Apr 9, 2008)

The point is to constantly train so that your body has muscle memory. Basically, the harder and longer someone trains, the quicker and more often their body will react to threats. Of course, trying to avoid physical combat is the most common thing in all martial arts, but if your not a smooth talker, skills are nice. Mental preparation is key and be sure you are comfortable with the teacher. Even if you don't feel right with a certain teacher, that doesn't necessarily mean that the style is not for you. Just experiment around and if your taking a japanese style, learn japanese or get a translator.


----------



## hongkongfooey (May 18, 2008)

Parker kenpo first level

You will learn how to tie your belt.
A few basic stances 
Basic blocks
foot manuvers
introduction to self defense
Short 1
star block


----------



## zen4me (May 19, 2008)

In Krav, beginner's get about a 10-15min intro before Basics class to go over stance and punching technique. Once class starts they are thrown in to the mix with the rest of the people in Basics. You line up and hear any announcements that have to made, then you get a great cardio/plyometrics workout followed up by work on stance, movement, punching from a static position and with movement, then its on to the "real" work.

Usually spend a bit of time punching tomb-stones, then move on to working the front kick to groin (how to do it, proper stance and execution, etc.), after that its knees to the midsection. Depending on the size/mix of the class its all offensive work, but the majority of the time we take the offensive material and tie it in with a defense. Defensively, they usually will learn to defend/counter a static front choke via two hand pluck. They get to practice that for a bit before lining up to bow out.


----------



## Tez3 (May 19, 2008)

Our MMA class will start with a warm up then it's basically what is useful for whoever is in, a beginner will be taken through all the basics before being expected to grappling, stand up spar with the others. We do a range of things from pad work, grappling, BJJ, MT etc. As OriginalName says though, a great workout!
We have a lot of military in the club who cannot make it every week due to duties and deployments so we tailor the classes to whoever can turnup.
My tradtional TSD class will be warmup, linework, patterns, self defence and sparring. Basically the same type of class as most karate and TSD/TKD classes.


----------



## Lorak (May 19, 2008)

First lesson is basic instruction on the "rules" of the dojo.
How to address instructors, bowing or saluting when stepping on and off the mats, proper way to wear your gi, tie your belt ect.

Then beginners are usually pulled aside and instructed in basic stretching, stances, blocks and strikes. Once they have these down, or at least know the terms and names, they are absorbed back into the main group.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey,

With my school, it's basically a option given to you to just watch one whole class first or jump in and try it out with no obligation to sign up. 

If you watch, the instructors will take turns having a chat to you while everyone else trains and explain a bit about the history of the art (Ninjutsu) and find out what you are after, any previous experience, things like that. 

If you try it out (or join) then it's a free warm up/stretch period before class. When class starts, you are seated in ranks, meditation follows, brief rundown of topics that will be covered that class, bow and then off to get whatever gear you need for the exercise to follow. Then a newbie on their first day will just be assimilated into the class and will get to spar and practice techniques with and against all the different practitioners (white belt right upto the sensei's themselves). Once the class is over, you seat in ranks again, the sensei's open up the floor to the students to share any feedback/comments about the class followed by any presentations (certificates, belts etc) and bow out with a round of applause for all the other practitioners before getting changed and going home. 

But... this is the first dojo I've seen where it's like that. Usually, you might expect to be training with other beginners for a while. I know that's how it was when I did Goju Ryu back in the day but everyone does it different. Just watch a class if you can and you should be able to get a general idea


----------



## Tomu (Jun 15, 2008)

I study jujitsu and here's a typical workout.

Bows-to tatami and sensei

Warm-up: strecting-a little cardio-wrist warmups etc.

Ukemi's- always ukemis first for us.

Sensei or Shihan usually quizes us on the lesson we had last workout.

New waza(technique) Practice in pairs- not really randori just learning.

Line drill stuff- atemi's/Uke's

Bow out.


We have class twice a week, but the wednesday class is only an hour and a half but the satuday is two and a half hours so we always go more in depth with randori etc on saturdays.

I love every minute!!!!!


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 16, 2008)

I study Shaolin Longfist and here is what my first day was like,

30 minute private lesson where the instructor goes over basic stances, a few basic techniques , and gives you enough to be able to follow along in class. Once class begins there is 2-5 minutes of meditation, then we stretch for the 5-10 minutes ( warm up kicks, neck , shoulders, hips, legs, etc...) the rest of the class varies depending on the instructor , however, on average, we do kicking drills, work on our forms, hand technique drills, Chin Na ( grappling), and weapons forms for the intermediate students. Get ready to sweat is all I can say. Don't push too hard , get a feel for the class, the students as well as the teacher, don't worry about speed and keeping up with the class if you fall behind on certain techniques. Observe and practice proper form and technique, speed and power will come with time and practice.


----------

